# What do you set your binding angles to?



## Guest

I have my cartel EST bindings set at 15 degrees outward on both feet. I'm jsut wondering what you other boarders have yours set at so I can try and compare teh differences. Thanks


----------



## mrpez

i have a wide stance (not sure how long) with bindings at 10/-10. helps with riding switch in the park. 

i ride a gnu park pickle with ride EX bindings.


----------



## Guest

i have a 22" stance with my bindings set at 12/-9. 10' sierrascope with flux feedbacks and i do all mtn with a little park...

edit: thats a duck stance btw.


----------



## Guest

I ride ducky, +15 -15 too... and after borrowing my friend's board on tuesday -- her back foot was at 0, I think - I can say I REALLY prefer ducky. Lot more control and balance for me.


----------



## surfstar

mrpez said:


> i have a wide stance (not sure how long) with bindings at 10/-10. helps with riding switch in the park.
> 
> i ride a gnu park pickle with ride EX bindings.


Don't worry, I think this board is tolerant of wide stances. :dunno: 

I'm still not sure how people get even numbered stance angles. I've only seen binding plates with angles increments in 3* - 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, etc... Just something I've always wondered about :dunno:


----------



## extra0

a lot of people start at 15/-15, they try it and quickly adjust from there. 

anything more negative than -3 on my back foot and it starts feeling wierd to me. Anything less than 15 on my front foot feels wierd, too. Keep tweaking it till you feel it's right for you...and don't fall for the myth that you can't ride switch unless the back is -15. I can ride switch good enough, back foot even at 0.


----------



## zakk

23.5" stance with 12/-12

I can't do 15, it messes with me knees. what looks like nothing as far as adjustment can make a world of different. tinker with it until you're comfy while maintaining performance.


----------



## surfinsnow

extra0 said:


> a lot of people start at 15/-15, they try it and quickly adjust from there.
> 
> anything more negative than -3 on my back foot and it starts feeling wierd to me. Anything less than 15 on my front foot feels wierd, too. Keep tweaking it till you feel it's right for you...and don't fall for the myth that you can't ride switch unless the back is -15. I can ride switch good enough, back foot even at 0.


I ride 18/0. I have no problem riding switch, though I have a directional board and tend to only ride switch when I'm in a tight spot or trying to slow it down. IOW, I won't bomb a run riding switch, but when I need to, the 18/0 doesn't seem to be any problem at all.


----------



## CoopersTroopers

extra0 said:


> .and don't fall for the myth that you can't ride switch unless the back is -15. I can ride switch good enough, back foot even at 0.


+1. Remember that freestyle skiers are actually 180 degrees backwards when they ride switch, so it's really not that hard to ride switch with a neutral or even forward facing back foot. I started 15/-15 but found it really uncomfortable for my back leg. I'm now more of 18/3 or 18/-3; more comfortable for me, and I feel more in control. I'm not a park rat though, but will take the occasional natural kicker.


----------



## Guest

I have a Ride DH with 08/09 Cartel est bindings

I ride with a 24 inch stance and my bindings set to +15/-15. That's the most comfortable for me


----------



## linvillegorge

9/-6 at 21.5"

I can't do the steep angles. Anything over 9 degrees wears on my ankles. I used to ride 12 degrees on the front, but my ankle is much better since going to 9.


----------



## Guest

12/-3 about 24 inches apart


----------



## sleev-les

+12/-12. I ride a close stance but don't remember how many inches I set the bindings to. I was riding +15/-15, but 12 feels better and I like the control better...


----------



## extra0

CoopersTroopers said:


> +1. Remember that freestyle skiers are actually 180 degrees backwards when they ride switch, so it's really not that hard to ride switch with a neutral or even forward facing back foot. I started 15/-15 but found it really uncomfortable for my back leg. I'm now more of 18/3 or 18/-3; more comfortable for me, and I feel more in control. I'm not a park rat though, but will take the occasional natural kicker.


pretty sure Terje was riding 18/3 when he made the world record quarter pipe air. He was gonna do standard method, but went so high, he had to spin a 180 at the last second, landing switch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. I might have to give some of those angles a try.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

is 18/-18 a weird stance? I do all mountain and like to bomb down runs. I've always had it at 15/-3 but wanted to try t a new angle. It seems fine when I lay it down on the ground and stand in it, but could be different when on the mountain.

I want to learn switch, which is my weakest point along with my landings when jumping. Which is why I have the same numbers.


----------



## Leo

surfstar said:


> Don't worry, I think this board is tolerant of wide stances. :dunno:
> 
> I'm still not sure how people get even numbered stance angles. I've only seen binding plates with angles increments in 3* - 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, etc... Just something I've always wondered about :dunno:


There are some bindings out there with smaller increments. If they have EST bindings, then the angle possibilities are endless. You can technically do .90 increments 

What I want to know is, why aren't you asking for people's height with this? Height plays a big role in determining exactly how wide someone's stance is. 22" might be narrow for someone that is 6'2, but is a wide stance for someone that is 5'5.

Here's my stats:

Height: 5'9
Angles: 18/-12 (I don't see anyone with my angles on these forums )
Stance Width: 23.5"

I used to do straight 23" but ever since I got the Rome 390 Bosses I went wider thanks to canting :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia

im 5'11.5975" and i ride on a 160 with a 21/22" stance depending on my board, but all my bindings are set to +15/-15.

the important thing to know is that when ur first starting off...make sure to test out your new angles for at least 3-5 runs. Everytime u change ur angles, its going to feel weird, and its going to take a few moments for your riding to adapt to it.

when i first started out, i think i changed my angles every 50ft of riding, until my friend told me the same advice and i just said fuck it, +15/-15 it is:laugh: 
but after 4 yrs of riding like this, i think its time to change my settings. Ive been experiencing a lot of foot and knee fatigue towards lunch time.


----------



## Failed_God

My stance is set to 21" 19/-13


----------



## Leo

Mr. Polonia said:


> im 5'11.5975" and i ride on a 160 with a 21/22" stance depending on my board, but all my bindings are set to +15/-15.
> 
> the important thing to know is that when ur first starting off...make sure to test out your new angles for at least 3-5 runs. Everytime u change ur angles, its going to feel weird, and its going to take a few moments for your riding to adapt to it.
> 
> when i first started out, i think i changed my angles every 50ft of riding, until my friend told me the same advice and i just said fuck it, +15/-15 it is:laugh:
> but after 4 yrs of riding like this, i think its time to change my settings. Ive been experiencing a lot of foot and knee fatigue towards lunch time.


+1 on this post.

Polonia, that is exactly why I stopped using 15/-15. Just a one step rotation on both bindings solved my problems


----------



## Mr. Polonia

yea Leo im really stubborn on change...but enough is enough. i experience my back leg being really fatigued and my front foot kinda cramped.
im guessing on maybe changing it to 12/9 and giving that a shot...what do u think?


----------



## Leo

Mr. Polonia said:


> yea Leo im really stubborn on change...but enough is enough. i experience my back leg being really fatigued and my front foot kinda cramped.
> im guessing on maybe changing it to 12/9 and giving that a shot...what do u think?


I'd do it by steps. So being a regular rider, starting at 15/-15 rotating to the left by one step on both puts you at my angles, 18/-12. So say you try that and find your front foot and knee feels good, but the rear one feels shitty. Leave the front at 18 and rotate the rear foot one more step putting you at 18/-9. Rinse, repeat, and hang dry on the snow 

BTW: You could also do the opposite by rotating them in opposite directions by steps.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Leo said:


> I'd do it by steps. So being a regular rider, starting at 15/-15 rotating to the left by one step on both puts you at my angles, 18/-12. So say you try that and find your front foot and knee feels good, but the rear one feels shitty. Leave the front at 18 and rotate the rear foot one more step putting you at 18/-9. Rinse, repeat, and hang dry on the snow
> 
> BTW: You could also do the opposite by rotating them in opposite directions by steps.



hmm front 18? thats a little too alpine-ish for me:laugh: ill try the rear foot at -12 tho:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

Mr. Polonia said:


> hmm front 18? thats a little too alpine-ish for me:laugh: ill try the rear foot at -12 tho:thumbsup:


It's just one tooth more to the left on the binding plates 

I went to 21 on front and that felt awkward.


----------



## TLN

I ride 21/-3. It feels comfortable 0 or -3 on backfoot in freeride. Dont know how wide, my board got 25" max stance, i use second hole from every side. there's 0.5 steps. 
I gonna try a 18/-12(Hi Leo =)) or 18/-9 when it stops snowing, and right after we shred all the powder here =)


----------



## Mr. Polonia

yea i know..but there i go again with being stubborn to change 

but i think i need to decrease my front foot tho to maybe a 12 cuz all that extra twist, would put more strain on my already aching foot.


----------



## Snowfox

Leo said:


> It's just one tooth more to the left on the binding plates
> 
> I went to 21 on front and that felt awkward.


Meh, -15/21 for me. I'm used to having a pretty angled stance since I played goalie.


----------



## Qball

Height: 6ft 
Stance Width: 24.5in
Angles: 18,-9

I've tried so many different angles and widths, and this is by far the most comfortable I could find.


----------



## thetraveler

6'0" 
26" stance
+18/-15

I like to ride centered on my board so its max. stance for me (all conditions all terrain) because 25" is too small. I'd like to tinker around and find something between 25" and 26" though so I'm thinking of getting onto the EST system at some point. Anybody have an opinion about that?


----------



## ev13wt

Mr. Polonia said:


> yea Leo im really stubborn on change...but enough is enough. i experience my back leg being really fatigued and my front foot kinda cramped.
> im guessing on maybe changing it to 12/9 and giving that a shot...what do u think?


Try riding down the mountain with more weight on the front foot than the back one. I don't think the angles is your problem.


----------



## Phenom

Been using +12/-12 for a while but next time out I'm going to be using +15/-15


----------



## )(ood

+18-15 for me


----------



## m1k3_88

+15-14 for about 2years


----------



## PanHandler

how do you get 15/-14? arent all bindings measured by 3's? so the next click over would be -12?


----------



## Extremo

15/-12.....


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I just thread locked one of my bindings to a 'never before' @ +21/+21 

Should be interesting haha. And the other is @ -15/24


----------



## HoboMaster

+15, -9. Might try out a little more extreme ducked back foot, but this setup is pretty comfortable.


----------



## Roundabout136

18* and -12*

Love this stance. Anything smaller hurts my feet.


----------



## Donutz

PanHandler said:


> how do you get 15/-14? arent all bindings measured by 3's? so the next click over would be -12?


He's a tyuch topist.


----------



## twin89

15/-12 

23.5 inches wide


----------



## extra0

+18/0 on my powder board...pretty sure that's what nicolas muller rides all the time. I just copied him and have stuck with that for years

+18/-3 on my small board. Not much of a difference, really, but I'm relatively new to switch and a little "duck" helps in the learning stages


----------



## Reede

depends on what I am doing.

For Free riding, powder and hard charging I set it forward to +18/+9

For most day to day riding stuff, park and riding switch I use +15/-10

Also, to answer the "Why don't you use 3 degree increments" question: I have EST bindings.


----------



## Reede

Always been a little bit interested in these figures, so here's a little statistical analysis for the replies so far:

81% Duck (+/-) Stance with an average of +15/-11
9.5% Forward (+/+) Stance with an average of +18/+5
9.5% Zero (+/0) Stance with an average of 19/0

Overall average is 16/-8


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Reede said:


> Always been a little bit interested in these figures, so here's a little statistical analysis for the replies so far:
> 
> 81% Duck (+/-) Stance with an average of +15/-11
> 9.5% Forward (+/+) Stance with an average of +18/+5
> 9.5% Zero (+/0) Stance with an average of 19/0
> 
> Overall average is 16/-8


That's cool :thumbsup: good to know


----------



## thetraveler

I think one of the reasons why some people experience foot pain is because when they are riding their body position is not naturally aligned with their binding angles. 

For example, a lot of people use the +15/-15 duck stance. The natural position for your body with those angles is what I call true sideways - meaning both lower and upper body are right smack over the board (imagine raising your arms sideways, like being on a cross - one hand above the nose the other over the tail). In reality, you see A LOT of people on the slopes with +15/-15 or +12/-12 etc. who are twisting their upper body to face down the slope, straightening the front leg and weighting the back leg. This kind of body position combined with a duck stance like +15/-15 puts a lot of torsional pressure on both the front and the back foot, which compounds all the other pressures and impacts you get with snowboarding activity. If you have these duck angles I think either you learn how to properly balance yourself and how to ride sideways, turning only your neck to face down the slope or, you change your binding angles to suit your body position better - that would be a more "alpine" riding stance so both bindings would be more positive. It's all about saving your body to be able to ride for a long, long time to come...

Anyway, Terje was one of the best pipe riders the world has ever seen with his binding angles set at an "alpinish" +18/+3


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

+18/-6 21" stance


----------



## PanHandler

thetraveler said:


> I think one of the reasons why some people experience foot pain is because when they are riding their body position is not naturally aligned with their binding angles.
> 
> For example, a lot of people use the +15/-15 duck stance. The natural position for your body with those angles is what I call true sideways - meaning both lower and upper body are right smack over the board (imagine raising your arms sideways, like being on a cross - one hand above the nose the other over the tail). In reality, you see A LOT of people on the slopes with +15/-15 or +12/-12 etc. who are twisting their upper body to face down the slope, straightening the front leg and weighting the back leg. This kind of body position combined with a duck stance like +15/-15 puts a lot of torsional pressure on both the front and the back foot, which compounds all the other pressures and impacts you get with snowboarding activity. If you have these duck angles I think either you learn how to properly balance yourself and how to ride sideways, turning only your neck to face down the slope or, you change your binding angles to suit your body position better - that would be a more "alpine" riding stance so both bindings would be more positive. It's all about saving your body to be able to ride for a long, long time to come...
> 
> Anyway, Terje was one of the best pipe riders the world has ever seen with his binding angles set at an "alpinish" +18/+3


agreed, but for the typical rider, this makes riding switch extremely hard.

If you havnt seen the movie _First Descent_, go find it somewhere on the internet and watch it.


----------



## StarCommand

Was at 24/-24. But since getting new bindings and boots I've pulled them back to 21/-21. Next time out, I'll probably pull them in one more notch. I'm still learning switch so I keep them even, but since getting the new boots and bindings, my feet feel better at less extreme angles. My old bindings, no matter how much I turned them, my front foot was still trying to turn out of them.

I don't know what my stance is, but it's pretty wide. I have my front binding on the last set of holes, and the back I pull in just one, I think. This season I anticipate I'll mess around with my stance a lot to find out what's the most comfortable.

My feet haven't been hurting--just the first day on the slopes. But my quads get rocked. Still early for my muscles, though.


----------



## absolutpeak

+18 -15. 
i dont get the point about the MYTH that you dont need duck angles to ride switch. yes there are worldwide riders who can manage anything with positive angles, but anyway, i think duck angles make learning switch riding much easier and comfortable.


----------



## Leo

Roundabout136 said:


> 18* and -12*
> 
> Love this stance. Anything smaller hurts my feet.


Woohoo, we have the same stance. We are the only two in here with these angles. What's your other stats? Width, height etc..

As for the person who commented about people doing mirrored duck stances yet turning their upper body, that is one of the reasons why I started to play with other angles to end up at my current one starting from 15/-15. I found it to be more comfortable to be facing slightly downhill rather than completely sideways. Not too much to affect my switch riding though. I have 0 desire to try other angles now. This is my perfect stance :thumbsup:


----------



## nyckk

+15/-12
though i feel +15/-9 feels a little better but like others have said
riding switch is much easier with a more negative angle
maybe when i get really good at switch ill make the adjustment to -9


----------



## ev13wt

Reede said:


> Always been a little bit interested in these figures, so here's a little statistical analysis for the replies so far:
> 
> 81% Duck (+/-) Stance with an average of +15/-11
> 9.5% Forward (+/+) Stance with an average of +18/+5
> 9.5% Zero (+/0) Stance with an average of 19/0
> 
> Overall average is 16/-8


Thanks for the stats!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## FirstChair

I'm 5'10" ,170 lbs and my favorite is approx. +20,+12, 21" .
Now I am starting to experiment a little to get that switch riding ...have been using the +18,-3 and that works ok if I keep my body parallel to the board.
2 very different stances , but each has it's pros and cons.
No matter what , my preference is no less than +18 on the front foot.
I think my dependence on the forward stance has given me a bad habit of twisting my body in the direction of travel, which really only works for that stance.


----------



## sketcheroo

I'm 5'6" and ~120, I ride with +12 -4


----------



## thtrussiankid01

i ride 15/-15 with my bindings set in the middle holes but pushed so the screws are at the end of the baseplate
i ride an artifact and contrabands
i found out that i can ride pretty much any stance except a few, 15/-15 is pretty comftorable and i spend all my time in the park.


----------



## AngryHugo

6' 185 lbs and my angles are 24"-ish, +15/-9


----------



## basso4735

+15/-6, but I want to ride switch more so I'll be switching to -9 or -12.


----------



## garlicbread

i ride 12/-12 centered about 20" apart, im 5'6 130lbs, almost all park.


----------



## Zee

Depends...

Park board is +15/-15 ~ 23.5" (Riding 50% switch)

All mountain is +18/-9 ~22.5 (Riding 20% switch)

Split is +21/-6 ~22.5 (No switch)


----------



## Chris2347

6'ish, 200lbs

About a 24" stance, and +15/-15


----------



## shredmadpow

i forget what my stance is, but i have my bindings at 12/-3. pretty weird


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Depends:
Powder day is +15 + 6 very comfy.
Kids day ( means groomers runs and carves) +18 +12
5.10 / 150Lb


----------



## mrjimyjohn

i do +18 -12 its good for park cuz its pretty easy to ride switch but i do alot of freeride too so i find thats the most comfortable/functional stance for my riding
:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox

surfstar said:


> Don't worry, I think this board is tolerant of wide stances. :dunno:
> 
> I'm still not sure how people get even numbered stance angles. I've only seen binding plates with angles increments in 3* - 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, etc... Just something I've always wondered about :dunno:


6 and 12 are even.....

Also, my binders allow infinite adjustment.


----------



## nimbin

plus 21 / minus 15 duck

Freeride 

add or subtract 3 or 6 degrees at random (sometimes) cos it loosens up my hip.


----------



## Leo

mrjimyjohn said:


> i do +18 -12 its good for park cuz its pretty easy to ride switch but i do alot of freeride too so i find thats the most comfortable/functional stance for my riding
> :thumbsup:


Rock on! Another guy with 18/-12 

That makes three of us now. What are your other stats? Height, Weight? I'm interested to know if we have similar body types.

I recently widened my stance width to 23.5" from 23".


----------



## huckfin

23.5 wide +21/-6


----------



## LuckyRVA

15/-9, 21" inches wide


----------



## poutanen

6" long, 2" girth.... oh wait. What?


----------



## callmekurisu

went from +18/+3 to +15/-12, feels more comfortable now


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've played with it here/there over the years. This season (and last season) it's 15/-12


----------



## rader023

For my old terrible knees I have found 12/-9 works best.


----------



## Liv4Sno

18/0 here. Any - on the back leg and it kills my hip.


----------



## looking4snow

+12/-12, centered, 22", im 5'11 160lbs, only park and a alot of switch riding.
First year was riding 23", centered, +15/-15 (sometimes +15/-9), but it was painful for my knees.


----------



## snowklinger

-15/12 goofy. sometimes -18/12 still wobbling between them.

Centered, reference posts.


----------

